

Snowden is Heading for Iceland - MrJagil
https://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/uriks/Piratpartiet-Snowden-mellomlander-pa-Gardermoen-7238358.html#.Ucb0cOsyF7w

======
rmk2
Pirate Party: Snowden has a stopover at Gardermoen

According to the Russian news agency the possibility exists that Edward
Snowden will stay overnight at Venezuela's embassy in Moscow. On Monday a
plane will leave for Havana.

This has also been confirmed by Wikileaks on Twitter: "Edward Snowden has just
landed in Moscow."

It is currently unknown what happened after Snowden landed around 3 o'clock
Norwegian time.

The Russian news agency Interfax reports in the meantime that the former CIA-
agent has been met by representatives from Venezuela's embassy after he
landed. That way he can avoid setting foot on Russian soil and therefore does
not need a visa.

Snowden is a former CIA-employee and stands behind extensive leaks on American
surveillance. He had been located in Hong Kong until Sunday.

Unknown destination

There circulate different rumours about where Snowden eventually will travel.

The only thing WikiLeaks will say about Snowden's flight from Hong Kong is
that he will go to "a democratic land".

Alternative 1: Norway

One alternative, and maybe the most sensible, is that he will try to get
himself to Iceland.

TV2 reports that the Norwegian Private Party will meet in secret with Edward
Snowden at Gardermoen on Sunday evening during the stopover on his way to
Iceland.

The party reported on Twitter that its leader Østein Jakobsen himself will
meet Snowden at Gardermoen.

\- We have been informed from our international umbrella party, Pirate Parties
International (PPI) that he will have a stopover in Norway. The reason for
that is this is probably the fastest and easiest way to get to Iceland, says
Tale Østrådal of the Pirate Party Norway to TV2.

The Pirate Party's leader Øystein Jakobsen reinforces that the hints whether
Snowden will come to Norway are based on rumours from contacts in the
international pirate party network, writes NRK.

Alternative 2: Iceland

Officials in Hong Kong informed the USA on Sunday that Snowden was on his way
to Moscow. He left Hong Kong aboard an Aeroflot plane on Sunday morning.
According to WikiLeaks, he has diplomats and legal advisors with him on the
plane, while they had helped him with travel documents, a safe exit from Hong
Kong and political asylum in a democratic land.

[etc. etc. etc., nobody is probably going to read this, but this is a quick
and sloppy translation that should not be too far off...]

------
MrJagil
Google translate kept giving me error messages. If someone can provide a link
that works, I'll replace the current one.

EDIT: I cannot replace the link, but here it is:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aftenposten.no%2Fnyheter%2Furiks%2FPiratpartiet-
Snowden-mellomlander-pa-Gardermoen-7238358.html%23.Ucb0cOsyF7w)

~~~
_delirium
The news content of the article is that the Norwegian Pirate Party claimed on
their twitter feed that Snowden is going to Oslo next:
[https://twitter.com/PiratPartiet_No/status/34878871367489945...](https://twitter.com/PiratPartiet_No/status/348788713674899457)

The rest of the article is some fairly loose speculation re: whether he's
really coming to Norway, will be heading to Iceland (perhaps via Norway), or
will be heading to Latin America as previously reported.

~~~
kzrdude
So they say that Pirate Party International instructed them Snowden will land
in Oslo. Maybe a trail that was planted (but more likely misunderstandings).

